
Show HN: Land conservation through crowdfunding - cromulent
https://www.helsinkifoundation.org
======
fiatjaf
If this is successful you should somehow open it to people that have land or
want to buy land in other parts of the globe to let it be sold like that.

Which is probably very difficult legally speaking.

Ok, I've changed my mind, maybe there should be an Ethereum smart contract for
this.

~~~
cromulent
We had dismissed this as too difficult for the moment, so the Foundation must
hold the title. Currently we have leads on some land that matches your
description, but we need to transfer it to the Foundation.

At some point I'll investigate the Ethereum contract, I don't know anything
about it apart from it being blockchain based. Thanks!

~~~
fiatjaf
Maybe in a somewhat near future the smart contract hype will be good
advertisign.

------
simonpure
This seems like a great initiative and increasingly important for future
generations - congrats!

I noticed there's a disproportionate number of Australian owners. Any insight
why that is?

~~~
cromulent
Thanks. Please share if possible.

I'm Australian, so it would be the network effect :)

------
fiatjaf
Why isn't that foundation disapearing with our money in some years?

Is that foundation taking government money?

~~~
cromulent
Great questions.

The foundation is specifically designed to avoid problems like hostile
takeovers, etc. In the agreement between you and the Foundation when you
purchase a Greenspace, you get a veto voting right for any change in the
purpose of the land. So, even if <bad company x> buys all the other ones, you
can stop them.

Anyone can read the statutes here:

[https://www.helsinkifoundation.org/Helsinki-Foundation-
Statu...](https://www.helsinkifoundation.org/Helsinki-Foundation-Statutes.pdf)

No government money. It is totally free market conservation. We buy the land,
people choose to buy Greenspaces if they want to.

------
cromulent
Hi folks. This is a non-profit I'm involved with. I would be happy to get
HN'ers feedback here. I'm trying to feed the YC knowledge and other HN info to
the other founders.

